# Delta 40-560 Blade Changer



## tamarack (Oct 7, 2015)

Another newbie to Lumberjocks so I don't know if this will reach anyone or not. If so, I will appreciate any advise you can offer.
I have had a Delta 40-560 in storage since the late 90's. Having entered my rather shaky golden years, I decided it was time to sell it. Got it out of storage and found the blade changer tool for the lower clamp is missing. Like a lot of Delta parts, discontinued. Does anyone have an alternative way to change the blade. Would be sad if the saw can no longer be used.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stevedore (Nov 8, 2012)

I had one of those saws, or a similar model, many years ago for a short while. If I recall, that blade changer tool holds the lower blade chuck in place while you tighten the clamp. It wouldn't be too much of a job to fabricate something to do the job, but a potential buyer would need to be able to do that, and would expect a big discount on the price.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That saw has what they call a "quickset blade changing wrench", which appears to be nothing more than an allen wrench and a locking rod combined into one tool. On older Delta machines like the one I have, they are two separate tools. There is no reason you can't change blades like on the older models without that quickset thing.

When I got my saw, it didn't have either one of those (lock pin or allen wrench), so I just made my own. For the locking pin, I found a chop stick that was the appropriate diameter, cut it down and glued it into a block of hardwood. I then found the correct allen wrench out in my box-o-stuff and fabricated a T-handle for it out of some scrap wood.










They may not be the official Delta tools, but they work just as well 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tamarack (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Brad, great suggestion. I knew there had to be a work around. Ones of these days I will stumble on the tool while sorting more of my "stuff".

Thanks again -
John


----------

